# Provodnikov vs. Algieri (Plus Undercard) RBR



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Don't see anyone else making the thread I usually count on if I can't watch.

Monaghan beating Muriqi up pretty badly right now in the 3rd round.

20-18 Monaghan to this point...
Muriqi not looking so good on his feet right now

Go


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

30-27 Monaghan
Muriqi spent much of the round trying to counter off the ropes while a very sharp looking Monaghan pounds away at the body. I dunno if Muriqi trained :verysad


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Yay :happy

Worthy of RBR no doubt. This has been a great scrap so far, haven't scored it though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was just about to make it. Good job man. 

They're showing the replay of Cotto vs the Ghost of Martinez


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I just say this. The ref for last weeks sergio cotto fight was atrocious. 3 of cottos 4 knockdowns werent even knockdowns and the other was questionable. Sergio lost every round but still. Do your damn job


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 4 
Monaghan still looking sharp. Muriqi is flat footed throwing one punch at a time. Muriqi down on a sloppy looping right from Monaghan at the end of the round.
10-8 Monaghan
40-35 Monaghan


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 5
Monaghan still landing in combination and looking pretty sharp. Muriqi seems to have his legs under him a little better this round, but still getting busted up.

10-9 Monaghan
50-44


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was just about to make it. Good job man.
> 
> They're showing the replay of Cotto vs the Ghost of Martinez


:thumbsup


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I was going to make it, but there was no undercar, and all I have today is the HBO card, which started with the replay of Ctto-Martinez, which I already watched twice. I just said fuck it, somebody else will make it. The bad thing is that I've been up early practically wasting my time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who in the world is Brian Rose?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I tell you all in this thread.
I'll no longer be making any RBR threads for this site.
-------

Though Demetrius Andrade was being shown on this card


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I tell you all in this thread.
> I'll no longer be making any RBR threads for this site.
> -------
> 
> Though Demetrius Andrade was being shown on this card


Boo Boo is up after the Cotto/Martinez replay finishes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I tell you all in this thread.
> I'll no longer be making any RBR threads for this site.
> -------
> 
> Though Demetrius Andrade was being shown on this card


why not :sad5


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I tell you all in this thread.
> I'll no longer be making any RBR threads for this site.
> -------
> 
> Though Demetrius Andrade was being shown on this card


:think
Well that's a bummer man. Thanks for all the RBRs you did make. Gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I tell you all in this thread.
> I'll no longer be making any RBR threads for this site.
> -------
> 
> Though Demetrius Andrade was being shown on this card


Well what site are you making the RBR's for?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> why not :sad5


Probably because he feels like some of the people on here don't appreciate shit.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

since they showed the replay, did you guys read that Sergio/Cotto probably won't break 400k buys?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks you all
I had a fun time with the RBRs.

As for another site, don't have one lined up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Probably because he feels like some of the people on here don't appreciate shit.


yeah that's what I figured, but Bama always came off as the type to not be fazed by the haters


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

CHB went down there for a sec. 

Monaghan swept most of the rounds except for the 6th in my view. During the 9th, Muriqi opened up cuts over both of Monaghan's eyes, one from a headbutt for sure. Doctor could have stopped the fight on the other one honestly. Muriqi almost got a TKO win there, but they let Monaghan box and Muriqi did almost nothing in the 10th.

Monaghan wins 99 - 90 by my score

Official scores were identical.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> since they showed the replay, did you guys read that Sergio/Cotto probably won't break 400k buys?


I figured it would be a flop, top rank probably lost money on this one.
Cotto running out of the division is another joke, he gets the lineal 160 title and drops it because even he knows he can't beat a journeyman true 160 fighter like Rubio.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

man I took these jello shots earlier today and now I'm feeling a little drowsy :smug


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

finishing the replay of Cotto-Martinez.

When the trainers insisting he stop the fight Martinez is just saying "por favor, por favor, una mas, una mas" "please, please, one more round". What a warrior. If that's his last fight I'm really gonna miss that guy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I figured it would be a flop, top rank probably lost money on this one.
> Cotto running out of the division is another joke, he gets the lineal 160 title and drops it because even he knows he can't beat a journeyman true 160 fighter like Rubio.


Cotto would beat the crap out of Rubio. Rubio has been one of the mst overrated conteders of the new century.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'd eat Ms. Joy's ass


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Max kellerman is a motherfucker for insisting Cotto is better than fmj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto would beat the crap out of Rubio. Rubio has been one of the mst overrated conteders of the new century.


Cotto wouldn't do anybody better than David "Golovkin Killer" Lemieux :deal


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

According to Max, Mayweather fought a Cotto who is half the fighter he is today.atsch


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Another us vs uk matchup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> According to Max, Mayweather fought a Cotto who is half the fighter he is today.atsch


I had to make sure my ears were working correctly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> since they showed the replay, did you guys read that Sergio/Cotto probably won't break 400k buys?


not surprising man. the undercard had no star power for the $60-70 they ask for.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cotto would beat the crap out of Rubio. Rubio has been one of the mst overrated conteders of the new century.


People shocked at Cotto and overrating a win against a man who struggled against murray, barker, and that other dude from the UK who had him hurt and beaten in Argentina and then had a knee surgery after JCC lost the fight but KO'd his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's what I figured, but Bama always came off as the type to not be fazed by the haters


Not about haters, just don't like this website and I won't waste my time trying to do something for it to help out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No offense to Andrade, but he punches like a ******


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> not surprising man. the undercard had no star power for the $60-70 they ask for.


these ppv shows are getting out of hand. And then you see NBA basketball televising the Heat/Spurs finals on regular television on ABC, and people wonder why basketball is so much more popular.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People shocked at Cotto and overrating a win against a man who struggled against murray, barker, and that other dude from the UK who had him hurt and beaten in Argentina and then had a knee surgery after JCC lost the fight but KO'd his career.


Murray was the guy in Argentina. It's pretty much just Chavez in round 12, Barker, and Murray (and now Cotto).


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Max kellerman is a motherfucker for insisting Cotto is better than fmj
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he was stating, "how would Cotto do now against Mayweather"...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim and Max tryign to shit on the Andrade father and son team. LOL
Shawn Porter in the background, is Andrade about to jump to the Haymon team?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not about haters, just don't like this website and I won't waste my time trying to do something for it to help out.


I got ya man. I'll try to pick up the slack, but I can only do it when I'm watching the fight on TV :yep I can do ESPN and FoxSports1 fights


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Showtime Shawn P in the house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Gwaaarnnnn rose!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> he was stating, "how would Cotto do now against Mayweather"...


The same way he did now.
I wonder why he didn't ask how would my boy Trout, Lara, Angulo, Kirkland, and etc.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Boo Boo is going to administer a beating tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Andrade needs to change that Gayass nickname.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's go BooBoo. 

Im totally on his bandwagon after meeting him. Cool, cool guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Roach: "Floyd lost his legs"

ok bitch


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Andrade jabbing cleanly. Lead lefts landing also...damnnnn


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That was fast.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Max Maxwell
Chris Christie 

unimaginative motherfuckers


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Think we need to score this one? 

10-8 Andrade.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

No head/upper body movement from Rose. He's a siting duck for those lasers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

obvious 10-8 Andrade


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Max Maxwell
> Chris Christie
> 
> unimaginative motherfuckers


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Too tucked into his guard showing no creativity there from rose


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I will judge Andrade's performance in this fight solely by how quickly he allows me to go pick up the tacos I Ordered a few minutes ago.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> these ppv shows are getting out of hand. And then you see NBA basketball televising the Heat/Spurs finals on regular television on ABC, and people wonder why basketball is so much more popular.


i hear that


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 andrade


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 1

Andrade already looking nasty. Rose having a hard time doing anything but holding up his guard. Rose goes down on a straight-left from Andrade.

10-8 Andrade


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Boo Boo looks great, but his legs always make me nervous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Andrade

20-17 DA


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Cotto wouldn't do anybody better than David "Golovkin Killer" Lemieux :deal


You must be joking. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Boo Boo looks great, but his legs always make me nervous.


yeah I was just looking at that. Legs looks so fragile


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 2

More of the same timid stuff from Rose. Andrade using his reach very well. Andrade outlanding Rose dramatically.

10-9 Andrade
20-18 Andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> You must be joking. :lol:


:horse


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Not looking good 2nd kd


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A little more body work and this is over. Bang low, drop the guard, then come upstairs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Andrade

30-25 DA


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Impressive performance, but then again, who the fuck is Brian Rose? Demetrius should have finished this guy.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He throws every punch well. Very fluid defense.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 3

Andrade putting on a show! Andrade catches a rushing Rose with a perfect check hook and drops him hard! Rose looked out of it but survived the round. Andrade looking too sharp and Rose looking overmatched. Hard to see Rose taking a full 12 rounds of this.

10-8 Andrade
30- 26 Andrade


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The same way he did now.
> I wonder why he didn't ask how would my boy Trout, Lara, Angulo, Kirkland, and etc.


cause ever since he started fighting on Showtime, they like trolling May...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Our forum getting.a big up from lampley


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Boos at the Barclays Center.

Or are they chanting Booooooo Booooooo? :think


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Boo Boo is waiting too much. He's got to make the action. Rose has nothing to offer him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Demetrius "Boooooooooooo" Andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Andrade

40-34 DA


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 4

Andrade still outlanding Rose easily. Andrade's head movement and footwork really frustrating Rose. Rose still taking a lot of clean shots and not getting very many in.

10-9 Andrade
40-35 Andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This reminds me of Devon Alexander vs Purdy


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rose is still in there. Have to give him some credit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People shocked at Cotto and overrating a win against a man who struggled against murray, barker, and that other dude from the UK who had him hurt and beaten in Argentina and then had a knee surgery after JCC lost the fight but KO'd his career.


THat was Martin Murray.

I am not overrating Cotto, but he is still a great fighter. He looked better that when he took out Delvin Rodriguez. It's not just about him beating Martinez. I don't think Cotto should stay at 160, though. He's too small. 154 is best for him, and I think he beats Canel at this weight. He'll always have problems with tall,wiry fighters, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Closer round there, but

10-9 Andrade

50-43 DA


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> THat was Martin Murray.
> 
> I am not overrating Cotto, but he is still a great fighter. He looked better that when he took out Delvin Rodriguez. It's not just about him beating Martinez. I don't think Cotto should stay at 160, though. He's too small. 154 is best for him, and I think he beats Canel at this weight. He'll always have problems with tall,wiry fighters, though.


Cotto is not a great fighter. He is very good fighter and he beat Martinez who was a very good fighter. But neither guys was great. HOF? possible. Cotto sort of secured it, but to say he is great is overrating him. Not after some of those losses. A great guy would have beaten Margarito the first time and beaten on of the elite guys in Mayweather and Pacman, and would have beaten Trout.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 5

Apart from one good straight right on Andrade's chin, Rose just can't land much on Andrade, who is ducking, dodging, moving side to side, and returning stiff counters. Andrade seems to have taken the foot off the gas to concentrate more on defense. 

10-9 Andrade
50-43 Andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DA is pushing Rose back to the ropes and showing him all kinds of angles from both sides and low and high looks. Lands punches to the head and body. THey get to the middle of the ring and fight a little more even. DA lets a series of lead left hands go which are mostly blocked. Rose looking to throw single shots every now and then while DA lands combos to the head and body and pot shots him and spins out 

10-9 Andrade

60-52 DA


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Even better stuff from Boo Boo. In the pocket letting both hands go.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

I thought they where pulling him out there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> THat was Martin Murray.
> 
> I am not overrating Cotto, but he is still a great fighter. He looked better that when he took out Delvin Rodriguez. It's not just about him beating Martinez. I don't think Cotto should stay at 160, though. He's too small. 154 is best for him, and I think he beats Canel at this weight. He'll always have problems with tall,wiry fighters, though.


Who were the 3 brits he struggled with.
Macklin was the other brit.

Canelo was small for 147, he is undersized from 154 and even moreu ndersized in 160.

Dude was matched against a mediocre champ coming off a knee surgery, pretty much the story of his career, which is beating nobodies or shot fighters for belts and fighting for vacant titles.

If he goes to 154 he gets beaten by every top level fighter, he isn't different.
=-------

Wish Andrade would develop a better inside game.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DA has landed 123 punches
Rose has landed 29


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Andrade is dominating him.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Decent part of half an hour too late


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This reminds me of Devon Alexander vs Purdy


Yep, although Devon shattered his left hand and was still whipping that tail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Server issues causing me to skip Round 6, which Andrade dominated.

Round 7

Andrade starting out fast, Rose covering up. Rose just eating punches and looking in trouble. Bloody face. And the Ref jumps in top stop the fight...

TKO7 Andrade


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My internet is shit tonight. Making my vid go slow as fuck. I'm going to have to wait for YouTube to put up the fight and download it before they yank it. This is shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

So many great fights at 154 coming up 
Andrade
Charlo x 2
Lara
Kirkland
Tapia back
Porter eventually

Great times


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great performance from Boo Boo. Love how he's active and lets those hands go. He smelled blood and went for it.

@bballchump11 Mike Jones back on 8/23 You happy?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Max has gotten worse as a commentator.
His stories and opinion pieces are shit.

Algeiri on upset alert just like Herrera IMHO


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Server KO3 CHB


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

RIP Algieri


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You would think Max actually saw the Ruslan vs. Herrera fight. Everyone says Herrera is light hitting but he was able to not only keep Ruslan back, but to break him down and make him start to initiate clenches.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty boy Chris tae Kwan do boxing circles around ruslan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garbage ass server.

I told you all Ruslan is the same fighter he was when Herrera beat him.
Still no inside fighting ability, still looks for that one punch, still easily tied up, still can be neutralized by a jab.
He is the same fighter a ESPN level slugger.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking CHB is fucking up. I really like Algieri, and I think he could be winning, but I think if it goes 12, Algieri will be robbed.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Algieri the anti-Jimmy Young


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Ruslan doing the chicken dance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I have Alegeri winning all but 1 round after the 1st.
This Chris outboxing Ruslan terribly


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

good boxing by algeiri


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck this server sucks. Should've scored this fight Algieri is doing well but I don't think he sees the final bell.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I've given up scoring this fight due to CHB server issues. I think Algieri is up by 1 after 7.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have Algieri winning this fight. He's really outclassing Provo.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Prov looking average


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve wisefields scorecard is straight ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I been telling you all about Ruslan. 
Hopefully now you all believe me.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I never would have thought Algieri would be this good.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

algeiri outboxing provo but for how long


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I mean, everyone knew Prov was more slugger than boxer but christ.... does he have any ring IQ?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo should've went to the body more, especially early. If he loses....fuark.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Steve wisefields scorecard is straight ass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the HBO narrative is piss too. They're giving Algieri credit for what he's doing but not actually giving him any rounds which is ridiculous


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

LOL HBO Has it 88-81.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Great performance from Boo Boo. Love how he's active and lets those hands go. He smelled blood and went for it.
> 
> @bballchump11 Mike Jones back on 8/23 You happy?


Of course man, I'm happy as hell :happy

84-85 Algeri


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

No way is Provo winning 88-81. Total BS and it tell you who the house fighter is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan gettting outboxed by a man with one eye. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Algieri is starting to get in some pwer shots on Ruslan.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO needs to let it go and call the fight properly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Why do I think Provo is gonna score some 12th round TKO victory


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO trying to protect their ESPN level house fighter.
Even Freddie Roach knows they are losing, he just said they need a knockout after round 10..


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Clear Algieri round that last one, that body work is paying off now since he's touching him upstairs now with good power shots


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

roach is nervous. I hope to god Chris doesn't get robbed.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Algieri is doing it. Wow.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

This kid Algieri is pretty impressive. Even if he doesn't win here I bet we see him on HBO again. He beats a lot of other 140 pounders...

He might even get this fight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just git ti the com but I have Algieri ahead.

That said Provo is really starting to break him down now but still losing rounds. Good fight, I been telling people Algieri would cause Provo big problems and been laughed at all week, Algieri is a good fighter though, he will be a good contender in time, maybes win a belt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

93-95 Algeri


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

This Algieri guy has all heart. Great performance.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Provos head movement is disappearing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to see Algieri throw the left uppercut.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward calling out the bogus Weisfeld card.
Ward says Chris is winning.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

jab jab jab,, left uppercut on the inside, or right hand on the outside. i think he could drop Provo.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO is going to try and make this fight for Provo.. He is an HBO guy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

102-105 Algeri


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think Algieri will get screwed on the cards, he's the hometown fighter and a good draw in NYC


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Some of these rounds are close and tough to score because of the big punches being landed by Provodnikov. I wouldn't doubt a SD or MD for Provodnikov coming up.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri should not get careless, win the rounds with the jab and land the punches after doubling the jab, not a single jab.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ruslan needs a KO to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 2 Algieri
Chris is winning this fight, period.
If he gets robbed we should see Algieri vs. Herrera for the true 140 championship


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Who would have thought that the best pure boxer in the LWW division was an unknown entity. This is my first time seeing Algieri and I am very impressed.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Provo is closing the gap. Algieri in spite of how it goes will never be the same.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Provodnikov is clearly winning.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would tell Chris,, jab jab jab.. Dont get careless in round 12


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Iget the feeling one good punch by Provo in round 12, swings the fight on the cards for him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Algieri can't win this, let's be honest. You're mental if you think he's winning, it's very Malignaggi/Cotto

But kid's got heart. Serious heart and Ruslan is just so easy to hit but doesn't respect his power at all.

Make the Pacquiao/Prov fight. Makes sense.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do they talk about Chris's experience. It isn't like Ruslan is a technician.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is the best cmmentator on HBO.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Algieri has won me as a fan. Guy has a ton of heart and I underestimated his ability. While Ruslan's performance has been disappointing. Hope Algeiri gets the decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Who would have thought that the best pure boxer in the LWW division was an unknown entity. This is my first time seeing Algieri and I am very impressed.


You think he is better than Herrera?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is tough to figure. What style do you like. I get the feeling regardless that Provo will win this. SD..


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri has to win 12. keep that jab busy. Try to at least. I know he is tired.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

112-1114 Algeri

Expect a robbery


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 2 Algieri
116 - 110 Algieri for me


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Algieri won, but he will lose.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

I got Algieri as the winner. Wow. Thought the fight was over rnd.1 but he did it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would give it to Algieri by a close decision, but I wouldn't be surprised if Chris gets robbed. It's gonna happen.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Jim Watt's card seems about right. Provo edges it. Disappointing performance he needs to implement smarter gameplans if he doesn't want to use Ring IQ.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

maybe a draw,


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Algieri loses a SD. I hope not.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

113-113 hoping Algieri takes it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

In the end, I feel like Provodnikov has barely done enough to win. Really good fight and I'm now a fan of Algieri. We'll see this kid again in a big way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No way they can claim the 2 to 4 punches Ruslan landed won rounds when all the rounds were controlled and fought where Chris Algieri wanted it and how he wanted.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Algieri will never win this fight, you are crazy. 
This man ran all night.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Algieri has made me a fan!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crowd booing Ruslan. LOL
They know he lost


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You think he is better than Herrera?


Herrera is tough, and very sneaky at what he does, but I wouldn't call him a pure boxer. He's very effective, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, very close fight. I thought the only thing stopping Algieri was his lack of experience in big fights. The guy has heart, determination, and crazy ass stamina. He poses a problem for everyone at 140 lbs.; he's definitely the story tonight. Interesting to see who wins. Oh, the 140 lb. division is starting to get more interesting. We've just seen Viktor Postol come up in the ranks. Damn, Algieri pulled off the upset. Good win for him. He had to go through hell and back for it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Algieri will never win this fight, you are crazy.
> This man ran all night.


Ran??? what sport are you watching??


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hbo trying to damage control already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Algieri will never win this fight, you are crazy.
> This man ran all night.


he probably won't but he landed more and punched more. Will that override the hard punches of Provo? probably not.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Algieri will never win this fight, you are crazy.
> This man ran all night.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Algieri won...clearly. Ruslan wasn't landing enough big shots to negate the gulf in activity.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Taking a long time for them to get the cards ready.
Algieri breaking down Ruslan's power. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Here comes the robbery.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL! Dat card


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxing is absolutely ridiculous man. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

YES
Chris Algieri got his win.
The right man won


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Wow. lol just wow


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck..........


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Yessssssssss!!!!! 


Dr white chocolate wins again!!!!!!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lets goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Algieri is my dude, picked him earlier today:happy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck yes!!! I almost have tears in my eyes.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Judges got it right!! :happy


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice. The right guy won it.

Boxing has a new cash cow.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thank God, no robbery 

117-109 Provo
114-112- Algieri
114-112-Algieri


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO sick to their stomach. They just lost another one.
the right man won and Jim is trying to act like it was a hometown decision.
Ward says he saw a boxing clinic


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

awesome. the right man won.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

the right man won! Algieri proved me wrong big time. :bbb


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Good for Algeri, much deserved...outside of first round, Ruslan was dominated.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Algieri lked very slick and black in there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO sick to their stomach. They just lost another one.
> the right man won and Jim is trying to act like it was a hometown decision.
> Ward says he saw a boxing clinic


Not really. I read that Bob Arum was saying Algieri is going to win. Looks like Pacquiao might just have his next opponent. It'll be an interesting fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Provo would win. Great thing tonight. I wonder what Roach will say now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri vs. Herrera 
I want to see it, lets so who the real king of 140 is.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice!!! Congrats to Algieri


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them tears man, beautiful.

But jesus that seemed ridiculous. Maybe I'm wrong? I've watched it mute on one side and just saw Prov hitting him and hurting him and Algieri trying his best to survive and box when he couldn't.

Need to rewatch it, but that stuns me.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri vs. Herrera
> I want to see it, lets so who the real king of 140 is.


:good


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well deserved victory.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I feel good. I got it the same as 2 of the judges 114-112


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

I told my brother and father had Prodnikov winning big. I was like ya don't know shit about boxing lol

I thought they would give it too Prodnikov tho. 

Algeri has heart man much respect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Not shocked/not mad at the decision. Algieri showed a ton of heart and made good adjustments down the stretch. It was only a question of if he _could_ do enough to overcome that first round.

HBO was blatantly cheerleading (again).


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I told everyone in the last fight against that dude from Denver that Ruslan isn't special and he is the same guy.

I want to see Algieri fight Herrera.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

tooooooooooooooooooooooooo slick


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wow. get off your knees max...


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Great decision to reward an amazing comeback. Incredible, cool-headed, smart fight... and all with one eye!!!

Provodnikov is so gifted in chin and power but he has almost nothing else. Such a shame.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

117-109 Provodnikov. 
was clear. 
The fugitive never did anything. lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! that eye looks terrible. I must say that Algier had good corner work from his handlers. Good advice.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan needs to go back to ESPN and fighting shot fighters or come ahead brawlers.
The only thing left for Ruslan is Rios, they are made for each other.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Algieri vs. Herrera
> I want to see it, lets so who the real king of 140 is.


Great matchup right there.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I feel good. I got it the same as 2 of the judges 114-112


yeah thats a good score


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danimal said:


> Great decision to reward an amazing comeback. Incredible, cool-headed, smart fight... and all with one eye!!!
> 
> Provodnikov is so gifted in chin and power but he has almost nothing else. Such a shame.


the fact he won most of that fight with one eye swollen shut is a great performance. Probably the guttiest performance of the year. His undefeated record was not joke.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow! that eye looks terrible. I must say that Algier had good corner work from his handlers. Good advice.


If he had better cutmen that eye wouldn't have swelled like that, for 2 rounds they didn't even work on it hard.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Algieri just won the Pacquiao sweepstakes


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruslan saying the same shit about runners that he said after getting outboxed and outclassed by Herrera


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

HBO time for backpedaling? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I told everyone in the last fight against that dude from Denver that Ruslan isn't special and he is the same guy.
> 
> I want to see Algieri fight Herrera.


Yeah Provo was very overrated. People laughed when I said Brandon Rios could beat him because Ruslan isn't that great in the inside either


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If he had better cutmen that eye wouldn't have swelled like that, for 2 rounds they didn't even work on it hard.


They didn't do well on the eye, but they gave him good advice.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim trying to say Ruslan was robbed


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I like Jim, but he's really wrong here.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Algieri is all wrong for Danny, they will act like he doesn't exist imo


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol at Lampley abandoning Compubox when he doesn't suit his opinion.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Algieri has feather fists lol even Bradley did more damage to Provo. Great decision from the judges aside from that turd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> yeah thats a good score


Thanks :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> They didn't do well on the eye, but they gave him good advice.


Oh you mean his trainer, yeah his trainer was on point. They live in NYC, he has no excuse for such a poor cutman.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lampley is so 1001 buttmad.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How bout JMM vs. Algieri


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF is Max talkign about.
tim only fought Ruslan's fight because he wanted to, and get this, with a fucking concussion outboxed him to the point Roach was going to throw in the fucking towel.

Alvarado isn't a boxer, what makes them think Ruslan made him fight how he didn't want to fight. SMH.

HBO with their terrible stories to make excuses.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Lol at Lampley abandoning Compubox when he doesn't suit his opinion.


Lampley is such a piece of shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

good night folks
Happy fathers day to the dads.
I'm out.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jim trying to say Ruslan was robbed


:yep There's a Shocker for ya :yikes

Fuck Lampley!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Final stats:

*Jabs*
Provodnikov 41 of 342, 12%
Algieri 111 of 566, 20%

*Power*
Provodnikov 164 of 434, 38%
Algieri 177 of 427, 41%

*Total*
Provodnikov 205 of 776, 26%
Algieri 288 of 993, 29%


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I understand the volume over power argument depending on judging criteria but...

Total
Provodnikov 205 776 26%
Algieri 288 993 29%


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing about Provo: he is crude. Any skilled fighter would beat him. He doiesn't cut off the ring well and just follows you around. Guys like Herrera, Algieiri and Garcia can outbox him.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

lol, HBO acted like Rigo didn't exist on that Macau card, they only listed Gilberto Ramirez Sanchez and Zou


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO should cover the fights objectively. Maybe Jim should interview the judges and argue with them.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Algieri had the size and speed advantage. His long jab and large strides allowed him to keep Provo connect rate low enough.
Provo was lucky that Algieri had no power. It would have been a TKO by the 10th round.

I had it for Provo because I think his punches did more damage by considerable amount. But I don't have a problem with the decision. If you prefer a technician win, even if the punches where ineffective, then Algieri won that fight.

Love to see more of Algieri though than Provo.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> 117-109 Provodnikov.
> was clear.
> The fugitive never did anything. lol


Time to make a new Alt, you already fucked this one up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I would actually like to see Viktor Postol vs. Chris Algieri. Most likely we might see Algieri in against Manny Pacquiao in China. Looks like the 140 lb. division is opened up again.


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Algieri has feather fists lol even Bradley did more damage to Provo. Great decision from the judges aside from that turd


He didnt want stick too long where he could get countered so i don't think he was sitting on his punches. He was simply boxing. The right guy won.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

still want to see Ruslan more...


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Algieri fought scared. 
This guy never deserved this victory.
it was a disgrace, robbery.
Ruslan knocked him down twice, landed the best punches the whole fight and still lose? LOL
If you do not win by knockout, against hometown fighter, defeat is in the right.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> still want to see Ruslan more...


He should be where he belongs with that Korean kid on ESPN getting their buns busted when they step up against the likes of Herrera or Algieri


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I would actually like to see Viktor Postol vs. Chris Algieri. Most likely we might see Algieri in against Manny Pacquiao in China. Looks like the 140 lb. division is opened up again.


I was thinking of that same matchup during the fight but would also like to see either face Garcia i honestly wouldn't be surprised if either beat him.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> Algieri fought scared.
> This guy never deserved this victory.
> it was a disgrace, robbery.
> Ruslan knocked him down twice, landed the best punches the whole fight and still lose? LOL
> If you do not win by knockout, against hometown fighter, defeat is in the right.


freddy roach told his fighter he needed a knockout to win the fight in the 10th round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Let's face it. Ruslan is a powerful, but limited guy who falls slightly below the best in the division. He power will keep him in fights, but he lacks the skill level f the top fighters.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

So much for Pacquiao vs Provodnikov.

Never liked it from the start.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I was thinking of that same matchup during the fight but i would also like to see either face Garcia i honestly wouldn't be surprised if either beat him.


Nah, Garcia isn't beating Algieri, dude. He's all wrong for Garcia.

Algieri vs. Postol is a 50-50 fight in my opinion though. I'd absolutely love to see that match-up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I give Roach credit for knowing that his fighter needed a knockout. At least he wasn't nuthugging like Lampley was.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wansen said:


> So much for Pacquiao vs Provodnikov.
> 
> Never liked it from the start.


I'm most relieved that we'll never see that fight. Pacquiao would utterly dominate Provodnikov regardless. I'm not sure now who they'll pick. It's up in the air. So far, we've heard the following fighters: Provodnikov, Garcia, Khan, and Marquez. We can rule out Marquez and now Provodnikov which only leaves Garcia and Khan. I'm sure, since Arum was going for Algieri to win, he's now in the sweepstakes. Garcia, Khan, and Algieri I guess is Pacquiao's list of opponents.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Nah, Garcia isn't beating Algieri, dude. He's all wrong for Garcia.
> 
> Algieri vs. Postol is a 50-50 fight in my opinion though. I'd absolutely love to see that match-up.


You misunderstood i said i wouldn't be surprised if Postol or Algeri beat Garcia. Good time for him to be moving up to duck boxers like Herrera, Algieri, Postol and a Matthysse rematch.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love to see Algieri vs someone like Hank Lundy or Demarco next, then eventually a unification fight against Jessie Vargas


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You misunderstood i said i wouldn't be surprised if Postol or Algeri beat Garcia. Good time for him to be moving up to duck boxers like Herrera, Algieri, Postol and a Matthysse rematch.


Oh, I get yah now! Yes, as I said when he beat Matthysse, we didn't get a sure-fire top fighter who would last. He's definitely leaving murder's row, and I wouldn't be surprised to see Postol or Algieri beat him. He won't ever beat Herrera though.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I get yah now! Yes, as I said when he beat Matthysse, we didn't get a sure-fire top fighter who would last. He's definitely leaving murder's row, and I wouldn't be surprised to see Postol or Algieri beat him. He won't ever beat Herrera though.


Well a Murderers Row for Garcia from a stylistic standpoint. Postol vs Algieri and Moreno vs Rigo are two fights i would really like to see that some folks wouldn't although the JWW's would probably be a little more casual friendly since they both throw 100 + per round.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Well a Murderers Row for Garcia* from a stylistic standpoint*.


Yeah, exactly! :thumbsup

I'm not sure how he'll fare at 147 lbs., but I always thought Devon Alexander would beat Garcia by a huge margin. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He should be where he belongs with that Korean kid on ESPN getting their buns busted when they step up against the likes of Herrera or Algieri


not a crime to lose. even to those less naturally gifted in this case. I think Herrera would be terrible match making for Algieri more skilled, more willing to go in a brawl. Not always crowd pleasing, though. he's better than that Korean guy...


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Lol at Lampley abandoning Compubox when he doesn't suit his opinion.


Funny point.



Sister Sledge said:


> One thing about Provo: he is crude. Any skilled fighter would beat him. He doiesn't cut off the ring well and just follows you around. Guys like Herrera, Algieiri and Garcia can outbox him.


He cuts off the ring well but gets one-punch happy. He abandoned body-punching, neglected the jab for long droughts in the latter of the fight, and needs to set his feet first to punch well. He's just a wee bit predictable. But he's an animal, and he needs to use his Ring IQ and not get bogged down with home-runs or frustrated when he's not landing. He also does need to get a bit more effective when smothered. A tall rangy guy like Chris shouldn't be surprising him with short, turning shots on the inside. He could be better there, and not just effective with space considering his compact dimensions. 
But Algieri was impressive. Busted eye, and showed great composure, will, he mixed it up. He didn't go earmuffs as he had in the past which was good, whenever he did that he let Provo tee off on him. He's not a defensive wizard but proved to be pretty durable. The thing was the guy who was supposed to be breaking him down was seemingly tiring first. It was remarkable. Algieri's endurance is unbelievably impressive.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Lol at Lampley abandoning Compubox when he doesn't suit his opinion.


Funny and true.



Sister Sledge said:


> One thing about Provo: he is crude. Any skilled fighter would beat him. He doiesn't cut off the ring well and just follows you around. Guys like Herrera, Algieiri and Garcia can outbox him.


He cuts off the ring well but gets one-punch happy. He abandoned body-punching, neglected the jab for long droughts in the latter of the fight, and needs to set his feet first to punch well. He's just a wee bit predictable. But he's an animal, and he needs to use his Ring IQ and not get bogged down with home-runs or frustrated when he's not landing. He also does need to get a bit more effective when smothered. A tall rangy guy like Chris shouldn't be surprising him with short, turning shots on the inside. He could be better there, and not just effective with space considering his compact dimensions. 
But Algieri was impressive. Busted eye, and showed great composure, will, he mixed it up. He didn't go earmuffs as he had in the past which was good, whenever he did that he let Provo tee off on him. He's not a defensive wizard but proved to be pretty durable. The thing was the guy who was supposed to be breaking him down was seemingly tiring first. It was remarkable. Algieri's endurance is unbelievably impressive.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Congrats to Algieri, defying the odds and showing a tonne of heart.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wansen said:


> So much for Pacquiao vs Provodnikov.
> 
> Never liked it from the start.


Oh, it'll happen. Especially now.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oh, it'll happen. Especially now.


LMAO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Have to give it to Provo though, he has a god given chin. He ate those power shots without blinking


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

People Now trying to say Tim let Provo do that to him. He timed Tim and hurt him and cut off the ring well that night and counter nicely, Provo did that, not Bradley. I love Timmeh and glad he got the nod in that one but he had a tough night because of Ruslan


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Delighted for Algieri I had him winning a close fight, Max DeLuca had an awful 117-109 card. Apparently Algieri never had any amateur boxing fights just Kickboxing, to do that last night in your 20th boxing match at age 30 is simply incredible. I was absolutely delighted for him at the end. 

It wasnt a clinic or anything, but it was a close fight where actual skills,technique, heart and ring IQ won out . Provodnikov had no jab, no plan , no setting up shots, just looking for a one punch KO. Very poor from him he's capable of much better. I honestly seen interviews recently him talking about retiring in a year or 2, Roach talking about him getting a payday vs Pacquaio and packing it in. I thought then and last night this guy has lost the hunger, the fire and motivation. He obviously looked past Algieri and had no gameplan, just relying on his power. Hopefully it wakes him up because theres a good fighter in there but I fear he could be nearing the end for some reason..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yay :happy
> 
> Worthy of RBR no doubt. This has been a great scrap so far, haven't scored it though.


:hi: where were you all this time dude?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Funny point.
> 
> He cuts off the ring well but gets one-punch happy. He abandoned body-punching, neglected the jab for long droughts in the latter of the fight, and needs to set his feet first to punch well. He's just a wee bit predictable. But he's an animal, and he needs to use his Ring IQ and not get bogged down with home-runs or frustrated when he's not landing. He also does need to get a bit more effective when smothered. A tall rangy guy like Chris shouldn't be surprising him with short, turning shots on the inside. He could be better there, and not just effective with space considering his compact dimensions.
> But Algieri was impressive. Busted eye, and showed great composure, will, he mixed it up. He didn't go earmuffs as he had in the past which was good, whenever he did that he let Provo tee off on him. He's not a defensive wizard but proved to be pretty durable. The thing was the guy who was supposed to be breaking him down was seemingly tiring first. It was remarkable. Algieri's endurance is unbelievably impressive.


You're a good poster, you should post here more.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Delighted for Algieri I had him winning a close fight, Max DeLuca had an awful 117-109 card. Apparently Algieri never had any amateur boxing fights just Kickboxing, to do that last night in your 20th boxing match at age 30 is simply incredible. I was absolutely delighted for him at the end.
> 
> It wasnt a clinic or anything, but it was a close fight where actual skills,technique, heart and ring IQ won out . Provodnikov had no jab, no plan , no setting up shots, just looking for a one punch KO. Very poor from him he's capable of much better. I honestly seen interviews recently him talking about retiring in a year or 2, Roach talking about him getting a payday vs Pacquaio and packing it in. I thought then and last night this guy has lost the hunger, the fire and motivation. He obviously looked past Algieri and had no gameplan, just relying on his power. Hopefully it wakes him up because theres a good fighter in there but I fear he could be nearing the end for some reason..


Yup Prov lost the eye of the tiger


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What was the HBO commentary like guys? I hear alot of peeps saying Max and Lampley were all up Provonikovs ass which is the usual for them with the house fighter these days. It would explain all these crying casual fans claiming Provodnikov was robbed. The amount of idiot casual fans and even journalists I've seen commenting on the fight saying Provonikov should have won because "he threw the harder shots, the knockdowns and state of Algieri's eye" just shows how most people dont know shit about scoring a fight. 

I have no objection to people giving it to Prov by a point or 2. But the explanations and shrieks of robbery from some people on twitter, facebook, boxingscene and other shit are idiotic. I'd say most people were shocked that for once the name fighter didnt get the close decision. Far too many people out there with agendas in the sport.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The international feed with Jim Watt and Paulie Malignaggi commenting was really balanced. Jim Watt had Provodnikov up 114-112. I gave up scoring the fight in around the 6th or 7th round because the CHB server kept going down. I just was like fuck it ima watch the fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What was the HBO commentary like guys? I hear alot of peeps saying Max and Lampley were all up Provonikovs ass which is the usual for them with the house fighter these days. It would explain all these crying casual fans claiming Provodnikov was robbed. The amount of idiot casual fans and even journalists I've seen commenting on the fight saying Provonikov should have won because "he threw the harder shots, the knockdowns and state of Algieri's eye" just shows how most people dont know shit about scoring a fight.
> 
> I have no objection to people giving it to Prov by a point or 2. But the explanations and shrieks of robbery from some people on twitter, facebook, boxingscene and other shit are idiotic. I'd say most people were shocked that for once the name fighter didnt get the close decision. Far too many people out there with agendas in the sport.


I shall find out soon what they were saying im intrigued, shall watch the HBO version shortly,plus the HBO score card shown on twitter was pathetic!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> People Now trying to say Tim let Provo do that to him. He timed Tim and hurt him and cut off the ring well that night and counter nicely, Provo did that, not Bradley. I love Timmeh and glad he got the nod in that one but he had a tough night because of Ruslan


No lol I have always Ruslan sucks, dude is over rated... Tim fought him at his own game and still beat his ass...

Tim a G

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The international feed with Jim Watt and Paulie Malignaggi commenting was really balanced. Jim Watt had Provodnikov up 114-112. I gave up scoring the fight in around the 6th or 7th round because the CHB server kept going down. I just was like fuck it ima watch the fight.


Jim watt seems a tad better with Malignaggi in there commentating but as per he contradicted himself, one monent hes saying Prov is fighting with no technique skills etc then hes praising him yet there is no difference in Provs method at all


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Jim watt seems a tad better with Malignaggi in there commentating but as per he contradicted himself, one monent hes saying Prov is fighting with no technique skills etc then hes praising him yet there is no difference in Provs method at all


He did that with Algieri as well, earlier rounds he loves his work but in the latter rounds said he was too negative yet Algieri was fighting the same style, in Watt's defense he is senile so he has an excuse.


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

I scored it a draw 113-113 but I have no problem with the 114-112 scorecards for Algieri.

The first round was 10-7 and gave Provodnikov an early lead, but Algieri outboxed Provodnikov in most of the rounds.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He did that with Algieri as well, earlier rounds he loves his work but in the latter rounds said he was too negative yet Algieri was fighting the same style, in Watt's defense he is senile so he has an excuse.


I only remember Watt saying Algieri was too negative in the 12th round. And IMO, he was. He looked to be surviving in the 12th to me.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He did that with Algieri as well, earlier rounds he loves his work but in the latter rounds said he was too negative yet Algieri was fighting the same style, in Watt's defense he is senile so he has an excuse.


lol yup same ol senile shit!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I only remember Watt saying Algieri was too negative in the 12th round. And IMO, he was. He looked to be surviving in the 12th to me.


He kept saying it in rounds 10,11 and 12. Interestingly one judge gave Algieri the 12th, which i think is wrong. If that Judge gives Ruslan the 12th then its a draw.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What was the HBO commentary like guys? I hear alot of peeps saying Max and Lampley were all up Provonikovs ass which is the usual for them with the house fighter these days. It would explain all these crying casual fans claiming Provodnikov was robbed. The amount of idiot casual fans and even journalists I've seen commenting on the fight saying Provonikov should have won because "he threw the harder shots, the knockdowns and state of Algieri's eye" just shows how most people dont know shit about scoring a fight.
> 
> I have no objection to people giving it to Prov by a point or 2. But the explanations and shrieks of robbery from some people on twitter, facebook, boxingscene and other shit are idiotic. I'd say most people were shocked that for once the name fighter didnt get the close decision. Far too many people out there with agendas in the sport.


Lamely was his old HBO company man self, with Max Kellerman following his lead. The unofficial scoring by Steve Weisfeld was abissmal to me, and was adding fuel to the HBO crews nuthuggery. The only sane man there was Ward who was constantly trying to point out the good work Algieri was doing throughout the fight. Not their worst offensive broadcast, but it was up there.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

When Ruslan landed probably those three good shots to the body early in R1 I said to myself, "this is gonna be a short night". Not sure why he abandoned the body work. Good, close fight. Weisfeld licks balls.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Had Algiere winning most of the rounds.
He has a new fan.

Maybe Ruslan will have an easier time getting fights now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oh, it'll happen. Especially now.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Doc said:


> No lol I have always Ruslan sucks, dude is over rated... Tim fought him at his own game and still beat his ass...
> 
> Tim a G
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Tim is a g but Ruslan doesn't suck, he's just lost a razor thin fight to a clearly good fighter, he was unlucky to get jobbed against Herrera how just beat Garcia so Ruslan is clearly top level. He tagged, timed and stalked Tim, it was no accident he hurt him, he fought great that night. Tim is just a super tough mothered, like Froch you just can not put him a way, it can be done and that's irrefutable :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ruslan didn't lose a razor thin fight, he was outclassed and outboxed like he was by Herrera.
He is the same fighter he always has been, he had a nice run against guys who had bigger names than talent and fit into his style, but he isn't and never will be elite.

tim bradley fought a stupid fight and came into the fight at his physical worse and mentally most self destructive and had Freddie ready to throw the towel in on Ruslan while he fought with a fucking concussion and no memory after the first round. LOL.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Provo gave up on the body because Algieri took it out of him by constantly going to the body himself.
Algieri is similar to Timbo in that he gets good leverage on his body punches and is able to slow people down.

Bradley showed ti first and Algieri confirmed it last night that Ruslan don't like it to the body


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Provo gave up on the body because Algieri took it out of him by constantly going to the body himself.
> Algieri is similar to Timbo in that he gets good leverage on his body punches and is able to slow people down.
> 
> Bradley showed ti first and Algieri confirmed it last night that Ruslan don't like it to the body


Herrera showed it first that is how he beat him, Algieri looks like he copied the Herrera blueprint exactly, with the constant turning and body shot rips on the inside, the jab, the tie ups, and the movement so Ruslan never got set to fire.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

only watched the first 3 rouinds last night then i left for a party. figured Ruslan would stop him anyway. was shocked as hell this morning to find out algeri won. gonna finish watching it today.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

lol Dwyer just cant handle being wrong


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JamieC said:


> People Now trying to say Tim let Provo do that to him. He timed Tim and hurt him and cut off the ring well that night and counter nicely, Provo did that, not Bradley. I love Timmeh and glad he got the nod in that one but he had a tough night because of Ruslan


I disagree. Tim was trying to knock Provos head off coming off a dream turned nightmare. Algieri had no such intentions. He fought smart, Bradley fought emotional. Im impressed with how well Provo has done but guys like Alvarado and Provo are just fun to watch 'opponents'. And Bob has utilized them very well. His promoting skills are in a whole different stratosphere than that of a Schaefer lmao.

Algieri showed a lot of character coming back after that eye. Bradley and Marwuez whoop his ass but he'd d hold his own.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thank God, no robbery
> 
> 117-109 Provo
> 114-112- Algieri
> 114-112-Algieri





bballchump11 said:


> Final stats:
> 
> *Jabs*
> Provodnikov 41 of 342, 12%
> ...


Thanks for posting actual info from the fight guy. Sometimes when I can't watch a fight for whatever reason and I'm reading rbr threads it's nice reading people's comments and all but often people won't post actual scores and stats.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Have to give it to Provo though, he has a god given chin. He ate those power shots without blinking


So you don't give rounds to a fighter simply because the opponent has a good chin?
He was eating punches all night, that's not the sign of a winner, that's the sign of a loser.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I understand the volume over power argument depending on judging criteria but...
> 
> Total
> Provodnikov 205 776 26%
> Algieri 288 993 29%


Agreed. Not much splitting them, particularly when you take into account Ruslan has probably triple the power and a lot from Algieri were jabs. Plus Ruslan was the aggressor and controlled the ring. I scored it for Ruslan although not by that much, Algieri deserves props and Ruslan needs to implement gameplans rather than just swing for the fences.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Agreed. Not much splitting them, particularly when you take into account Ruslan has probably triple the power and a lot from Algieri were jabs. Plus Ruslan was the aggressor and controlled the ring. I scored it for Ruslan although not by that much, Algieri deserves props and Ruslan needs to implement gameplans rather than just swing for the fences.


I don't really see why Ruslan his punches should count for more because he still got his head rocked back, they weren't shoeshine punches. They were strong punches.
He still outlanded Provodnikov with power punches
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...dercard)-RBR&p=1316021&viewfull=1#post1316021

I don't really see how being the aggressor should automatically increase your chance at winning rounds.
And did he really control the ring? He continously walked forward and Algieri had to go backwards all the time but is that being in control?
He had a hard time landing shots while getting tagged himself constantly and he wasn't that good at cutting off the ring.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I don't really see why Ruslan his punches should count for more because he still got his head rocked back, they weren't shoeshine punches. They were strong punches.
> He still outlanded Provodnikov with power punches
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...dercard)-RBR&p=1316021&viewfull=1#post1316021
> 
> ...


Provodnikov clearly had more impact on Algieri than Algieri had on Provodnikov. He landed the harder shots. This doesnt mean that Akgieri didnt land good shots himself. Most people think it was a close fight wich it was.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> I don't really see why Ruslan his punches should count for more because he still got his head rocked back, they weren't shoeshine punches. They were strong punches.
> He still outlanded Provodnikov with power punches
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...dercard)-RBR&p=1316021&viewfull=1#post1316021
> 
> ...





Berliner said:


> Provodnikov clearly had more impact on Algieri than Algieri had on Provodnikov. He landed the harder shots. This doesnt mean that Akgieri didnt land good shots himself. Most people think it was a close fight wich it was.


Scoring on this site and in the media seem split almost down the middle. The split seems to be based on preferences, basically the two arguments I've quoted here. Some judges preferred the volume and boxing of Algieri, some preferred the power punches and damage from Provodnikov. The knockdowns were BIG in the scoring.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Scoring on this site and in the media seem split almost down the middle. The split seems to be based on preferences, basically the two arguments I've quoted here. Some judges preferred the volume and boxing of Algieri, some preferred the power punches and damage from Provodnikov. The knockdowns were BIG in the scoring.


What I find very strange that Algieri won the fight because he got the 12 round. A round I thought Provodnikov won clearly. He even outlanded Algieri in that round and threw more punches. He should get a rematch.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What I find very strange that Algieri won the fight because he got the 12 round. A round I thought Provodnikov won clearly. He even outlanded Algieri in that round and threw more punches. He should get a rematch.


They should definitely fight again. Pacquiao can wait IMO.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

thats pretty interesting
http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lat...chris-algieri-say-54-per-cent-of-boxing-media


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought Max Kellerman stated that Provodnikov wasn't interested in fighting Algieri again.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> They should definitely fight again. Pacquiao can wait IMO.


I read that Algieri's team is open for a rematch UNLESS Pacquiao comes knocking.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> I thought Max Kellerman stated that Provodnikov wasn't interested in fighting Algieri again.


Roach wants Provodnikov to take the rematch at a neutral venue, last I read. I think Provodnikov was just really down that night when he said that.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're a good poster, you should post here more.


Thanks man, appreciate that.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I read that Algieri's team is open for a rematch UNLESS Pacquiao comes knocking.


Oh ok. IMO, a rematch would favor Algieri. Unless Provodnikov can make a signifant leap in boxing acumen between now and then.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Oh ok. IMO, a rematch would favor Algieri. Unless Provodnikov can make a signifant leap in boxing acumen between now and then.


Well Ruslan can make some improvements to his game, honestly. He neglected his jab, and didn't go to the body as much as he should have. I still felt Ruslan won. Ruslan can totally win a rematch with a better gameplan.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well Ruslan can make some improvements to his game, honestly. He neglected his jab, and didn't go to the body as much as he should have. I still felt Ruslan won. Ruslan can totally win a rematch with a better gameplan.


This, OK, Algieri got KD'd twice in round one, but unlike Froch-Groves I it didn't seem to affect him nearly as much, he boxed well in the rounds immediately after that. He boxed out of his skin yet only scraped a win, whereas Provodnikov has much more room for improvement from that display. It's easier for me to see what more Provodnikov can do in comparison with Algieri


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Didn't watch this live, recorded it and watched it the day after, I love Provodnikov, beforehand I wanted him to win, but then I saw how Algieri is an absolute spit of Carl Frampton (well, until his eye closed), so I am neutral in a possible rematch!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> This, OK, Algieri got KD'd twice in round one, but unlike Froch-Groves I it didn't seem to affect him nearly as much, he boxed well in the rounds immediately after that. He boxed out of his skin yet only scraped a win, whereas Provodnikov has much more room for improvement from that display. It's easier for me to see what more Provodnikov can do in comparison with Algieri


I honestly felt Ruslan should've took that. Algieri performed better than anyone could have hoped for, even Algieri himself. Algieri outlanded him but not the extent that it should be scored in his favor, Ruslan landed the HARDER shots, and the punch stats were close if I remember correctly.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well Ruslan can make some improvements to his game, honestly. He neglected his jab, and didn't go to the body as much as he should have. I still felt Ruslan won. Ruslan can totally win a rematch with a better gameplan.


Do you think a bigger ring would have much effect on a rematch?

This fight was fought in a small ring which seems to be more beneficial to the pressure fighter as WBO champ now he can negotiate for a bigger ring.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

griffin said:


> Do you think a bigger ring would have much effect on a rematch?
> 
> This fight was fought in a small ring which seems to be more beneficial to the pressure fighter as WBO champ now he can negotiate for a bigger ring.


oh yeah, a larger ring would help Algieri out.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well Ruslan can make some improvements to his game, honestly. He neglected his jab, and didn't go to the body as much as he should have. I still felt Ruslan won. Ruslan can totally win a rematch with a better gameplan.


Ruslan has had all this time under Roach to improve. That's the only reason I doubt he does much better in a rematch. Prov, only looks great against certain styles and now that Algieri knows he can take his power and knows how to move Ruslan, the scale has tipped. I don't see how you can be outlanded in almost every round and still win, my score was only close cause of the two knockdowns in the 1st round. Ruslan got outclassed in there, imo.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> and the punch stats were close if I remember correctly.


Not really.

Provodnikov 205 of 776 (26 percent). Algieri 288 of 993 (29 percent).


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Ruslan has had all this time under Roach to improve. That's the only reason I doubt he does much better in a rematch. Prov, only looks great against certain styles and now that Algieri knows he can take his power and knows how to move Ruslan, the scale has tipped.* I don't see how you can be outlanded in almost every round and still win*, my score was only close cause of the two knockdowns in the 1st round. Ruslan got outclassed in there, imo.


Thats actually pretty easy. Just land the harder punches. Job done. I dont say that Ruslan did it or won the fight. But you still can win a fight although your opponent lands more punches if you land the harder better shots. 
For example Zbik clearly outlanded Chavez and threw more punches. The gap was even bigger than in the Provodnikov and Algieri fight. Still Chavez got the decision in a close fight because he landed the more telling blows.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Provodnikov 205 of 776 (26 percent). Algieri 288 of 993 (29 percent).


Yes, I know Algieri outlanded him, but you have to remember that Algieri's punches were WEAKER than Ruslan's, alot weaker. That's why its not that big of a margin.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

At a certain point the harder punches can't save you. If Provodnikov lands one or two hard shots and Algieri peppers him with 30 and is the superior ring general, Provo doesn't automatically get the round. Otherwise the bigger puncher would always win save for the anomaly of the puncher never landing a punch in the round.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yes, I know Algieri outlanded him, but you have to remember that Algieri's punches were WEAKER than Ruslan's, alot weaker. That's why its not that big of a margin.


Since Algieri does get some nice leverage on his bodypunches and I would say they're pretty equal on terms of bodypunching.
It's a shame the final punchstats didn't give the bodypunches but in the first 9 rounds Provodnikov landed* 55 bodypunches while Algieri landed* 3 less.









These bodyshots have about a good argument to be scored equally.
And while Ruslan is a harder hitter than Algieri, Algieri still had enough in his punches to rock Provodnikov's head back with jabs and right hands.
*according to punchstats.

Hope there will be a rematch so Algieri can do it without controversy.


----------

